# Popup Car Animatronic



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Finished this little extra for this year. This guy pops up in the back window when I activate a switch in the driver seat. Get some very strange looks. I like to wait until the people behind me have almost stopped before I activate. Also works great for people following a little too close.

The eyes light up so it looks very cool early in the morning when I'm headed to work.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice. What kind of mechani are you using? The vertical movement is very smooth...pneumatic?


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes just an air cylinder and solenoid. The hard part was rigging up the portable mini compressor.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Too cool, bringing the Halloween spirit to the roads, awesome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

SUPER cool. LOVE IT!! I need one of those in my hearse.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I LOVE this, if I saw that on the road, it would make my day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better watch out, Rod - if a haunter is in a car behind you, you're likely to get *extreme* tailgating going on


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it. Just hope he doesn't cause any accidents.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha! I love him!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Haha...that's awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is too cool! I would love to drive up behind you and see that pop up. Very creative! :jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I bet that gets people to back off! That's awesome.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> SUPER cool. LOVE IT!! I need one of those in my hearse.


What make/model hearse do you have?


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow I could use this, great prop


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

I love it! I'm like the others, though, it would only make me want to drive even closer to check out the prop.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Cool. I have thought about doing a pop up in my back window also. I would like to have a mirror pop up to blind those folks who ride my bumper at night.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Love it -awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!! love it!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Very Cool,


----------

